# device full? not possible!



## jrl1357 (Sep 13, 2012)

```
: create/symlink failed, no inodes free
mktemp: mkdtemp failed on /var/tmp/portupgradeVPPWul0N: No space left on device
Could not create temporary directory in /var/tmp
/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/pkgtools.rb:488:in `__system': Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/local/sbin/pkgdb -aFOQ (CommandFailedError)
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/pkgtools.rb:511:in `__sudo'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/pkgtools.rb:517:in `xsystem!'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/pkgdb.rb:899:in `autofix!'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/pkgdb.rb:895:in `autofix'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:515:in `main'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:847:in `call'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:847:in `main'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:791:in `initialize'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:235:in `new'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:235:in `main'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:2304
A880GZ# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/conky
A880GZ# make install clean

/: create/symlink failed, no inodes free
===> Cannot create , check permissions
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/conky.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/conky.
A880GZ#
```

What is going on? I have at least 10GB in that slice and little software installed. Is it just because of /tmp? What can I do about this?


----------



## jrl1357 (Sep 13, 2012)

Shut down the terminal and opening a new one it is letting me compile conky. But this could be a big problem to future upgrades. What's happening?


----------



## jrl1357 (Sep 13, 2012)

no, didn't build. 

```
===>  Found saved configuration for conky-1.8.1_5
=> conky-1.8.1.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/conky/conky/1.8.1/conky-1.8.1.tar.bz2
conky-1.8.1.tar.bz2                           100% of  598 kB  303 kBps
===>  Extracting for conky-1.8.1_5
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for conky-1.8.1.tar.bz2.

/: create/symlink failed, no inodes free
mkdir: /usr/ports/sysutils/conky/work: No space left on device
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/conky.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/conky.
A880GZ#
```


----------



## phoenix (Sep 13, 2012)

Read the error message. It's telling you it's out of inodes. Each file in a UFS filesystem requires an inode.  Put too many small files into a filesystem, and you'll run out of inodes long before you run out of usable disk space.

Read the newfs man page for information on setting the average blocksize and fragment size and other options that affect the number of inodes.


----------



## jrl1357 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ah ok. So what do I do about that? Changing the block size... Theres like a ton of warnings. Including lower performance.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 13, 2012)

A 10G /usr should be fine.  The question is what ate up all the inodes.  Please show the version of FreeBSD and the output of df -h.


----------



## jrl1357 (Sep 13, 2012)

Now it won't even start x. Everything but The mist basic commands fails. Heres your read out


```
$ uname -a 
FreeBSD A880GZ 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan   3 07:46:30 UTC 2012
   root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/sys/GENERIC amd64

$ df -h
Filesystem      Size        Used      Avail   Capacity     Mounted on
/dev/ada0p3    14G          11G      2.6G     81%               /
devfs                 1k              1k        0B       100%           /dev
data                 202G         9M       202G       0%             /data
```

hand copied so please excuse any mistakes


----------



## jrl1357 (Sep 13, 2012)

Now I can't even log in.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 13, 2012)

Boot in single-user mode.  Remount the / partition read/write, then start deleting things to make some room.  /usr/ports/distfiles is a good place to start.

If it won't go into single-user mode, the drive may be failing.


----------



## jrl1357 (Sep 27, 2012)

ok, sorry I forgot to get back but the problem turned out to be failing cpu core (I had one of the unlockable triple cores where the forth core didn't work so well) figured it out after I had the same problems with a fedora live disk while I tried to save some of the system- but I couldn't so I reinstalled after disabling the core.


----------

